# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  ملف صغير لكن مفيد جدا لحسابات الحمل التبريدي

## المهندس

هذا ملف مأخوذ من جاااامعة امريكية ويشرح بالرسم والقوانين الفرق بين الحمل التبريدي والحرارة المكتسبة 


الملف موجود في المرفقات

----------


## عماد الباديه

شكرا

----------


## احمد دوالي

thank you

----------


## النيرد

THX ALOT , MAN :SnipeR (49):

----------


## N.ALTAMIMY

اتمنى الاستفادة من البرنامج

----------


## N.ALTAMIMY

Thanks alot

----------

